
How the penis disappeared from the sex toy - pmcpinto
http://fusion.net/story/164975/sex-toy-vibrator-shape-design-no-penis/?mod=e2this
======
petecooper
>How the disappeared from the sex toy

Title needs a penis. Should be:

How the penis disappeared from the sex toy

------
mildbow
how the disappeared from the title.

Was this manually edited out or is there a list of un-approved words in a
title?

Is penis a "bad word" now? :)

~~~
phkn1
Perhaps we have encountered a "clbuttic" filtering error in the HN news feed.

~~~
kazinator
Say, did you see the submission about speed and memory use in JSON pbuttrs?

